# Basic Paper tuning. Arrow rest movement



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Tuning*

Your arrows are the same as mine and they shoot great :thumbs_up I guess I'm lucky, on my Hoyt's when setting them up, all I did was eye'd centershoot, level on the nock, and they shot bullet holes with very minor or no adjustments. If you have a left tear, wouldn't you move to the right, becasue your arrow is moving too far that dirrection, so you would go in the opposite with the rest.Just like with nock, if you have a tear high, you move it down. Easton has a great tuning section that you can print out from there web site, they have all the tuning tips for feild point's to broadheads.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

arkansasbowman said:


> Tail Left Tear = move rest to left* No, move it the other way*
> Tail Right Tear= move rest to right* No, move it the other way*
> Tail High Tear= move rest up *Yes*
> Tail Low Tear= move rest down*Yes*
> ...


----------



## redrockhunter (Aug 11, 2005)

try bare shaft tuning, with no vanes to correct poor arrow flight you can get good results then paper tune after bare shaft to fine tune if needed.


----------

